# Inbound Everlast, Jet, BuildPro, American Rotary, ZTFab, Miller, Lincoln, Victor



## coolidge (Apr 18, 2017)

I tried not to get carried away...

1. Everlast PowerTIG 255ext
2. Everlast PowerCool W300 torch cooler
3. Jet J-9225 zip miter horizontal band saw 1.5hp 3ph
4. BuildPro welding table, nitrided with adjustable legs and casters
5. American Rotary AR 5HP rotary phase converter
6. ZTFab.com welding cart kit
7. Miller digital Infinity helmet
8. Lincoln heavy duty welding jacket
9. Victor flowmeter

Pics to follow...


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 18, 2017)

Now that's just plain mean,  teasing us poor guys that only dream of goodies like that. 
Nice equipment Coolidge.


I was looking at that ZT Fab cart, but when I saw the price, I decided to just build my own like the one Jody did.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 18, 2017)

The cart kit is a bit expensive plus $100 to ship but I sold off all of my tools and equipment 2 years ago when my hip and back went to pot so I don't really have the means to fab my own cart. If it makes you feel any better...I used to own that welder, cooler, table, and helmet but sold it (face palm) (Coolidge wanders off walking funny)


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 18, 2017)

Well, there went your bonus AND your tax refund!  Nicely played, sir, nicely played!


----------



## coolidge (Apr 19, 2017)

MORE!!!!


----------



## brino (Apr 19, 2017)

Christmas for Coolidge!

Yep, I'd call that a spending spree!

Congrats.

-brino


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 20, 2017)

coolidge said:


> If it makes you feel any better...I used to own that welder, cooler, table, and helmet but sold it (face palm) (Coolidge wanders off walking funny)



That's got to hurt ....... but your back in the game and that is what matters!  Enjoy the re entry.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 20, 2017)

brino said:


> Christmas for Coolidge!
> 
> Yep, I'd call that a spending spree!
> 
> ...



I'm up to a wallet melting $10,744


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 21, 2017)

No lathe, no mill- what, are you cheap?  
MS


----------



## coolidge (Apr 21, 2017)

Silence infidel!


----------



## dlane (Apr 21, 2017)

Don't skimp on your wallet, get a leather one they don't melt


----------



## catoctin (Apr 26, 2017)

Wow Coolidge!  You dumped all of your tools.  That's gotta hurt.

I saw you bought the same welder a couple of years ago.  I have the same one and really like it.  Take a look at CK torches.  I own three of them.  2 CK130's  and 1 CK210's all with 25 feet of flex hose.  One of the CK130's is equipped with a torch button for 2T and 4T mode operation.  The CK210 can run 200 Amps air-cooled.  I run 5/32 electrodes in it for welding heavy frames together.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 26, 2017)

Dang now that's an electrode good lord!


----------

